
Too Cold for an Oil Cut? Russia’s Move Reveals a Long-Running Bluff - haltingproblem
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/04/world/europe/russia-oil-cut.html
======
lowdose
[http://archive.is/9a5K1](http://archive.is/9a5K1)

